# 32 GR VS 40 GR V-MAX .204



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What bullet do you prefer. I just got a 204 and bought 2 boxes of factory hornady 40 gr v-max, does the 32 perform better? I sighted my gun in and the first shot was way off because the trigger pull was lighter than expected, second was 3" high and 3" left adjusted and next 4 shots were all in a 3/4" group at 100 yd in the snow. I was just wandering if anyone had a preferences on which bullet is better of all companies.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I settled on the 40grn for my rifle.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I shoot the 32's. But for no particular reason. I may switch to the 40's because they are a little bigger. I've found the .204 makes any living jackrabbit or smaller explode, the velocity is so high they just blow up. I chronographed mine at 4350 fps. That's using the Hornady 32's factory load. I love my .204. But haven't had a chance to compare the two grain weights on a coyote. I'm sure either one will tear a dog up pretty bad.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot the Hornady 32 Grn's in mine (both of em). Man they hit hard and are very explosive on the P-dogs. Extremely accurate. The one gun shoots 27 grn's of of H322 and the other is 27.5 grn's of H322. I love that caliber. I have seen it punch right through the front side of a welding bottle. I gotta believe it would do the same to a yote. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anybody use anything other than hornady? Ever use the remington accutips?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have not used a Remington .204 in the Premier loads but have in other calibers. I really like them (meaning extremely tight groups) and explosive results to bring down large animals along with varmints.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I reload my shells, but I have shot the 32grn and 39 grn bullets. your 39 grn biltz kings are some good shooters. just cost a little more than hornadays.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I use the 32 grain bullets for shorter distances just because I worry about such light bullets in the wind, and for the longer shots I use the 40 grain bullets. The Remingtons seem to give me the same performance out of my 204, so I stick to the Hornadys because they are slightly cheaper. I just loaded up 100 rounds of the Barnes varmint grenades (26 grain bullet, 24 grains of RL 10X powder, and a CCI 400 primer) and am DYING to go view the results on a critter. I hear the Berger bullets are quite nice out of the 204, but havent tried them yet


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I use the 32 grain bullets for shorter distances just because I worry about such light bullets in the wind, and for the longer shots I use the 40 grain bullets. The Remingtons seem to give me the same performance out of my 204, so I stick to the Hornadys because they are slightly cheaper. *I just loaded up 100 rounds of the Barnes varmint grenades (26 grain bullet, 24 grains of RL 10X powder, and a CCI 400 primer) and am DYING to go view the results on a critter.* I hear the Berger bullets are quite nice out of the 204, but havent tried them yet


Are you going to use them on coyotes? I was just wondering how they would perform being such a light bullet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that if they group well out to 150 to 200 yards, I'd consider it. But I think for coyotes, I'd personally stick with the 40 grain bullets just for pure energy transfer


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I use the 32 grain bullets for shorter distances just because I worry about such light bullets in the wind, and for the longer shots I use the 40 grain bullets. The Remingtons seem to give me the same performance out of my 204, so I stick to the Hornadys because they are slightly cheaper. I just loaded up 100 rounds of the Barnes varmint grenades (26 grain bullet, 24 grains of RL 10X powder, and a CCI 400 primer) and am DYING to go view the results on a critter. I hear the Berger bullets are quite nice out of the 204, but havent tried them yet


 The 32's grn. .204's are great performers in the wind. Far better then my 60 grn. .223's.


----------

